# Jumped in with both feet....



## leoniru (Nov 26, 2014)

Im 59 years old and never owned or even used a snowblower. So yesterday I made an impulse buy of an HS55 track machine which I believe is a K1 version as it's serial number is 1102101. I probably paid too much ($500.00) but it was the night before an expected storm and it was only 8 miles away from me. (I bought it instead of a Deere 1032 that looked very nice for the same money). My less-than-in-depth online research had me thinking that Honda snowblowers are regarded as the holy grail of snowblowers, but holy crap, I couldn't justify spending 2 to 4 or 5 times as much on a bigger used or newer (Honda) machine that might get used a half dozen times a year.

The seller is moving to Texas. He did not buy it new. It started right up after sitting since last winter. Everything up front was spinning and all forward and reverse speeds worked. Didn't look beat-up at all or smoke though it did/does make some noise when the auger is powered down - just before it comes to a halt as well as when the auger is first engaged. Figured it needs bearings and/or belts or just belt adjustment.

Now on to my trial run with today's heavy wet snow which was around 5" deep when I tried out the machine. To say I am underwhelmed with it's performance would be an understatement. At best, it would only toss the snow perhaps 10 feet and usually more like 5. Finally just kept clogging the chute and the augers filled-up with the near slush-like snow when I tried to 're-throw' some of the previously thrown stuff. 
I figure the augers are worn and probably the impeller as well. Imagine my surprise to find out that impellers and tracks are extinct and at $335.00 EACH side, the auger halves I found for sale online might as well be!!! 
I'm somewhat handy with improvising and have a good friend who is the original McGiver, so I'm thinking that perhaps the impeller could be 'rebuilt' as well as the auger parts, but I can't tell what the original geometry was for either - especially the augers. Does anyone/anywhere do rebuilding on either of these obsolete parts? Is there some close-ups of unworn HS55 augers for reference? Perhaps just adding the impeller mod kit would be helpful?
Any thoughts or direction would be greatly appreciated.
Signed,
Thinking I was suckered again...

leoniru

P.S. Took me awhile to figure out why there was no air filter under the air filter cover.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello leon, welcome to *SBF!! *slush will cause any and most all snowblowers to clog or not throw snow very far so don't judge your Honda on this alone and an impeller kit would be a big help in those conditions


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Welcome, and I'd start with the belts. You'll need to remove the belt cover, and make sure that they are adjusted correctly, and not glazed. Chances are, they have never been adjusted over it's life. If the belts are beyond their service life, then the cheapest route would be to take them to a parts store, or TSC, and match them up.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA to the forms.. good luck with that.


----------



## leoniru (Nov 26, 2014)

You're probably right about the belt adjustment (or lack of) db9938, as the crawler tracks were very loose.
Think I'll order the impeller mod kit, belts and bearings.
Can anyone verify that it is indeed a K1 based on the serial #?


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Was the snow real slushy?
If it was the heavy wet snow like I got in Jersey today, I didn't even attempt to use the blower.
Like mentioned no blower will work well when the snow is like a slushy drink.

Check the belt adjustment like mentioned. 
Also wax the inside of the bucket and chute if you have a heated garage. 
Before I use mine I spray the chute with Pam cooking spray it helps keeps the snow from sticking..

Wait till you try it on another snow storm, one with snow, not a slushy storm before you judge it.

The impeller mod kit will help.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Insofar as the model designation, there is a member here, Robert, that will be able to answer that with authority. 

Track tension will not be an issue, until drive sprocket is slipping over the track nubs. (Sorry, I do not know what else to call them.) And track tension may be an issue if it does not track straight. 

And you may want to look at your impeller clearance all the way around the rear of the bucket. It may seem as though there is room for improvement from 9-3 o'clock, but not so from the 3-9 o'clock position. This is one of those design features that is supposed to allow it to perform better. This is in part makes me suspicious of the belts.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

As stated above, todays snow (if you could call it that...more like todays Slurpee dump) is not a good test of any two stage blowers capability. At most, I would advise installing an impeller kit and checking the belt tension as others advised. Once that is done wait for the next storm. Give her another run. I would ask that after the first real snow we get here in the Northeast, you write another report on how that HS55 performs. I believe your opinion will take a 180. From what I have seen and experienced, the HS55 is a truly fabulous machine that I am sure you will come to appreciate. I don't think you made a bad decision, mother nature just threw a storm at us that was terrible for your maiden run.


----------



## Jeff R. (Feb 14, 2014)

I agree with what the others are saying, this wet soupy snow will sure make you question the performance, so I would wait for another snow with less moisture content. One question, were you running wide open throttle??? I always blow snow with mine wide open up against the stop to keep the chute from getting clogged.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

leoniru said:


> Im 59 years old and never owned or even used a snowblower. So yesterday I made an impulse buy of an HS55 track machine which I believe is a K1 version as it's serial number is 1102101. I probably paid too much ($500.00) but it was the night before an expected storm and it was only 8 miles away from me. (I bought it instead of a Deere 1032 that looked very nice for the same money). My less-than-in-depth online research had me thinking that Honda snowblowers are regarded as the holy grail of snowblowers, but holy crap, I couldn't justify spending 2 to 4 or 5 times as much on a bigger used or newer (Honda) machine that might get used a half dozen times a year.
> 
> The seller is moving to Texas. He did not buy it new. It started right up after sitting since last winter. Everything up front was spinning and all forward and reverse speeds worked. Didn't look beat-up at all or smoke though it did/does make some noise when the auger is powered down - just before it comes to a halt as well as when the auger is first engaged. Figured it needs bearings and/or belts or just belt adjustment.
> 
> ...


 
I never paid more than $125 for a used machine, and most of them only $50-$75. one was $30, and the newest track machine I had, was free.
yes you did overpay in my opinion, but not by a lot. so dont' sweat the price too much. 

there's not a blower on the face of God's good earth worth more than $200 IMHO. that includes the ones in the stores new. but that's just me. IMO it's all inflation and a scam. cripes these are snowblowers, not cars. when I see the price tags makes me wonder about the mentality of the average American buyer, that they would even try that price on us. it would be like me selling a pack of cigarettes for $100 and that being considered a good price, and many people actually paying it...

a new snowblower is a pretty bad investment in terms of resale value, no matter what make it is. there is a lot of other things out there that one can lose money on resale in the same way. I feel the same about new cars and trucks. ask me how I know- I bought a car that the previous owner paid $20,000 cash for new, it was 3 years old w/75,000 miles. He tried to trade it on a new Mustang, they offered him $2000. I got it for $3500. We've had it for 9 years now, and it has 207,000 on it. 

who made out on the new car deal ? I did...the guy that sits, waits, and gets it for 1/6 the price only a few years later....I get all the good use out of it, more than the original new buyer does. 

who in their right mind would buy new knowing this ? even if I was Bill Gates, I'd consider it an IQ test, and if I buy new, I flunked.

it's the nature of how our banking and monetary system works, creating unbacked fiat currency, that's why this happens. otherwise the items would hold value, or maybe even go up in value over time.

having said that, don't judge any machine by this wet snow we just had recently. I shoveled a little of it today, and even my shovel was picking up the gravel in the driveway, with me cursing under my breath, cuz again it's too warm out, the snow is melting while it's being moved, and the ground is soft and debris is going along with the snow. this snow is the absolute worst to move. the smarter neighbors that aren't gearheads and motorheads like me, are just letting it melt off rather than move it. good move.

wait until we get a normal real winter snow out of the northwest or Midwest, then try it. if it still is not up to par, sell it and buy an Ariens.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

leoniru said:


> Im 59 years old and never owned or even used a snowblower. So yesterday I made an impulse buy of an HS55 track machine which I believe is a K1 version as it's serial number is 1102101. I probably paid too much ($500.00) but it was the night before an expected storm and it was only 8 miles away from me. (I bought it instead of a Deere 1032 that looked very nice for the same money). Any thoughts or direction would be greatly appreciated.


Hi leoniru and welcome to the forums. This machine (with the tracks) are much more expensive when new, and by far more difficult to find in good condition used. Don't let the others intimidate you on what you spent. While $500 may be a tad high, you didn't do all that bad. It is a good machine and should serve you many years. (BTW, the older you get the more you will appreciate it. Take it from one older than yourself). 

If you need an owners manual for your machine, you can download one here: http://www.snowblowerguide.com/manuals/Honda%20HS55.pdf

One of the most important things to check on any used snowblower is the height and condition of the scrapper bar. In your case it's the clearance of the skid plate; on page 13. Also check the track adjustment; on page 28.

If you do find you need a new belt on your Honda, here's a good website that shows you how to change it. 
http://www.authorstream.com/Presentation/erguy63-864901-how-to-change-honda-snowblower-belt/

The drive belt OEM number is 22431-736-003 A-28.4 (5/8"x33"), Honda Code 2006377. Should run around $10. 
The auger belt is 22432-736-003, B31.3, Honda Code 1950674. Around $20. 
Can find them here: Boat Parts (There may be many other places on the Internet that sell Honda parts. I recommend buying only OEM belts for your equipment).

I would also like to recommend that you use of mid-grade gas minimum (if your gas contains Ethanol) and always is a gas stabilizer such as Sta-Bil Ethanol, Sta-Bil Marine or Sea-Foam in your gas. Put it in right at or before the gas station, before you fill up the gas container. This is especially true if you plan to store the Honda over the summer with gas in it. (Otherwise drain it out or run it dry, before storage).

Best of luck with your new snowblower. You are going very glad you bought it as this is shaping up to be a very nasty winter.


----------



## leoniru (Nov 26, 2014)

Tried the HS55 again today and was much happier with it's performance.
I also removed the belt cover and both belts are in bad shape - the drive much worse than the auger belt. It's missing some inner sections of material here and there.
Also seems to be issues with bearings or bushings. When I turn the impeller by hand, it makes some very nasty metal-to-metal sounds. 
I'm surprised the durn thing moved snow at all.
Any hints on where to obtain a service manual? I found the owners online for free, but I don't even see a service manual on ebay - only one labeled a supplement.
I'm not afraid to start tearing into it without a manual, but I know from past experiences that service manuals were created for a reason, namely getting from assembly A to assembly B in the shortest time without breaking stuff or pulling hair out. Especially stuff on a machine that has many NLA parts.

Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply and welcome me.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

This one covers the HS55 and HS80:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

leoniru said:


> Also seems to be issues with bearings or bushings. When I turn the impeller by hand, it makes some very nasty metal-to-metal sounds.
> I'm surprised the durn thing moved snow at all.
> .


Welcome to the forum
Try disconnecting the spark plug first. Pull your belt cover and locate the auger brake arm. Manually retract that away from the pulley and the try either turning the pulley or the impeller and see if the metal on metal sound goes away. While you have the brake retracted, wiggle either the impeller shaft or pulley and look for slop where the impeller shaft passes through the bucket and attaches to the pulley.


----------

